# Adding wood chips to Masterbuilt MES 35B analog smoker



## BigKoz (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello - I'm new to smoking and got a Masterbuilt MES 35 analog electric smoker as a Christmas present.  It seems really tricky to add wood chips to the tray while smoking.  I tend to have the door open for a long time and drop a lot of wood chips in the bottom and on the ground because I'm trying to hurry.  Does anybody have any tips for making the chip loading process faster or easier?  I wish this had the side loading system that other MES smokers have.

Thanks!


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a friend who has the same smoker.  He takes about a cup and a half of chips and wraps them in foil and pokes holes in it.  Open the door, slide the tray out, pop in the foil wrapped wood and close it up.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 1, 2021)

You don’t have the chip tube to add them? When I had my mes30 I would fill the chip tray only once and use the amazn pellet tube or maze.






						Smoker Tubes & Boxes for Grills, Smokers, BBQ | A-MAZE-N
					

AMAZE with flavor and use AMAZEN smoker tubes or smoker boxes on any pellet, gas, or charcoal grill. Our smoker tubes add real hardwood flavor to anything you put on the grill.




					amazenproducts.com


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 1, 2021)

Don't own a MES 35, or any electric smoker, but could you use a metal ice scoop to help load new chips?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

Many mes owners,  including me, bought an amnps tray and did a mailbox mod to put the pellets in and use it for smoke. You get several hours of smoke that way and don't have to mess with adding chips all the time. You also don't get much smoke when using lower temps while you smoke when using chips.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa by the way! Here's a pick of my set up. I added the auber pid controller last year, can keep temps within a couple degrees now instead of the 20 to 30 degree temp swings. 








Ryan


----------



## BigKoz (Feb 1, 2021)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> I have a friend who has the same smoker.  He takes about a cup and a half of chips and wraps them in foil and pokes holes in it.  Open the door, slide the tray out, pop in the foil wrapped wood and close it up.


That’s an interesting idea. That could reduce the load time and keep things clean. Thanks doe the tip!


----------



## BigKoz (Feb 1, 2021)

SmokinGame said:


> Don't own a MES 35, or any electric smoker, but could you use a metal ice scoop to help load new chips?


I actually was thinking about that. I may need to get my hands on one and try it.   It makes sense. Thanks doe the response.


----------



## BigKoz (Feb 1, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Many mes owners,  including me, bought an amnps tray and did a mailbox mod to put the pellets in and use it for smoke. You get several hours of smoke that way and don't have to mess with adding chips all the time. You also don't get much smoke when using lower temps while you smoke when using chips.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks for the response. I’ve been seeing tons of people using those across all of my searches doe this issue. I may need to look into it.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 1, 2021)

Can we see a couple pics of your smoker?   It would probably help alot in making suggestions.  Did go online to see some pics of the 35b and it's a real shame that it seems you have to open the main chamber door in order to add more wood chips or chunks.


----------

